# Damocles Crusade (action thread)



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus sat at the head of the briefing table head down lost in his thoughts. The mission kept running through his head and as he thought about it a small smile sprung to his lips. 
The sound of fingers drumming the table aroused him from his reverie. He looked to his right and saw Leonidas giving him a pointed stare.
He shook his head slightly to clear it and smiled
"My apologies, I was lost in thought, Have you seen the advanced briefing?"
"Yes" clipped Leonidas
"your thoughts?"
"Have you lost your frakking mind?'
Amicus chuckled and stretched a smile broadening across his face
"We shall see my friend? Please expound upon your thoughts"
"The plan is extremist and relies upon luck and chance, their is no exit strategy and i do not believe the team you have picked can handle such a mission against such a technologically advanced race as the tau"
Amicus frowned slightly and reposted 
"The plan is fairly fragile I agree however it is the only way we can accomplish our goals. as for an exit strategy i believe the use of jump packs should be a sufficient exit strategy" 
"I also believe the team is more than capable"
Leonidas snorted
"Their are 10 of us only 5 of us have the capability to take on this kind of mission"
Amicus merely raised an eyebrow anc allowed Leonidas ploughed on
"The interragator has talent but this is a mission that needs experience, not just talent"
Leonidas looked at Amicus who merely nodded
"The inquisitor" 
Amicus quickly cut across him
"Was not my choice, this is an inquisition party and thus an inquisitor must be included. However i dare say he will perform admirably"
"Ok but a guardsman... you have a company of veterans but you pick a guardsman'
"He is a veteran too.."
"You know what I mean"
"No" said Amicus innocently
and Leonidas swore under his breath
"The man is a master of stealth, i believe we will need him."he chuckled slightly "I can hardly see Bruce Axis in his terminator armour infiltrating the enemy"
"No he'd rip their frakking heads off"
Amicus laughed
"Well 3 down 2 to go" 
Leonidas spat
"Psykers" he muttered under his breath
"Aah" breathed Amicus
Something seemed to be building inside Leonidas and eventually it burst out
"I mean i can just about take a witch but a daemon host amicus honestly"
'This one is a natural and if we have to capture psyker who better to control him then a daemon host"
Leonidas spat again and Amicus continued hurridly
"I have a feeling these two psykers may save our lives before this mission is out, however if you wish
I will have you removed from the mission"
He smiled broadly as Leonidas's face turned sour
"Go frak yourself" he said slowly and deliberately'
Amicus laughed before standing 
He circled Leonidas placing his hands on his shoulders
"My old friend, I would have no one else as my second in command but you. Even you know that"
Leonidas looked at him and smiled
"Your still crazy" he said gently
Amicus laughed and sat back down as the door to the briefing room opened....


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

And in strode the witch, the lifeless mask of Kira's helmet hiding any identifying features that were not on the warrior's armor and what you could gleam off the mark 8 power armor was this, the warrior did not follow all the tenents of the codex astartes, for the power armor he wore was as black as the depth of space, not the royal blue set down buy Guiliman(sp?). Walking in the warrior places himself far from the door before waiting for the others to file in.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica flew in a few inches above the ground before letting her feet touch the ground. Her body caused minor air disturbances making it a bit hard to breathe in the room. She once again floated a few inches above the ground and look around the room. In her right hand was a force weapon. She was eager to use it on an enemy or even a teammate. She wore red carapace armour and had many seals on her. She looked around and realized she was the only female. “So when does all the fun start or do you want to have some fun with me first?” ask Jessica as she gave a wink at everyone.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas snarled and said "wink at me again witch and you'll find your head at my feet!" his internal vox systems made his voice louder and he knew amicus had his back with this one, "now if i was you i would take a seat before i hurt your pretty little body", he looked at everyone on the room, his eyes glowing red.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica simply laughed at the space marine comment. “Don’t make me laugh. I’m not a witch. Don’t compare me with those people who try to use power that they can’t get controlled and then get killed by some weak pathetic daemon. Yet I also love to fight in close combat. Perhaps I shall give you a taste of my power. I shall show you how weak you really are.” said Jessica as she flew up a few inches above the ground and got in a defensive position.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas sonorted at the womens words and said "i would not challenge me fool do you know how many daemon spawn i have killed?" he waited a few seconds before saying "thousands one more wont be and different!" he yanked his power sword from its scabbard and laughed in the hosts face.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam Feralclaw strode into the briefing room, his numerous trohpies, wolf teeth, kilt and tribal tattoos on his face making him look barbaric. He had his helmet off and nodded at the others in the room. Since he was wearing his jump pack he could not sit down so he stood in a corner and waited for the others to arrive while fingering a particularly large wolf tooth.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

A tall, muscular figure wearing Simple clothings walked into the room, something on him clanked with every step he took, but could not be seen. a Holster on his hip carried a bulky and clumsy looking pistol. He looked up with arms crossed, his short blonde hair and blue eyes glared at the girl and marine, who looked like they where squaring off.

"Now I hardly think that is any way to treat a Lady now is it?" he glared at Leonidas.

"Also, that is not very lady like of you now is it miss?" His gaze turned to Jessica.

He peered around the room. Four power armored men. One floating Woman, and himself.

"Quite a party we have going on here isn't it?" he chuckled, the clanking continueing as he moved.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"do not tellme what to do inferior!" snarled leonidas as the man had commented him, he uttered "mikhail oberon", one of the names on his armour and said "now if i was you i would sit down before i hurt you both!" he laughed like some ancient daemon and stared the daemon girl and the new comer saying "you pair make a perfect couple, both arogent whelps!".


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

He mearly smiled, unfolding his arms and putting one in his picket, the other slip past the bulky-looking Pistol in the holster. he rocked back and forth ever so slightly

"Fire is a wonderous thing, don't you think?" he quirked his head at Leonidas

"A cute couple?" his eyes wandered to the woman floating in the air. He let the air excape from his nose in a quiet snort as a smile came across his face, "Well, We arn't here for pleasantries. As such, I think you should take a seat so we can start this little party, which I have yet to get any briefing on." His eyes wandered to marine (Amicus), who he presumed was the leader.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica once again laughed at the marine comment. “You Khrone berserkers are all the same. It’s always about killing and fighting. Oh wait your not a Khrone berserker at least not yet. Yet you do really act like one. It’s only a matter of time before you become one. I mean before you know it you will be saying blood of the blood god and skulls for the skull throne.” said Jessica as she then touch the ground and walk towards Inquisitor. “My, my, you Inquisitors are always full of surprises.” said Jessica as she now looked at the Inquisitor with a bit of surprise.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

He turned to the girl. he looked her up and down, turning his head slightly tosee around her curves, examining every part of her.

"Well you must be full of suprises yourself, Being a, might I say, beautiful young woman, and be sent on a mission like this? One of your Caliber should be in a house loafing, letting your servants do work, while you sit and enjoy the sun. And yet, here you are, standing equal to men of all trades. Space Marines Whichhunters, Inquisitors."

The clank again reverberated from him. He turned his head ever so slightly, tilting it forward to look down at the Woman. He himself being a good six inches taller than her.

"And to be able to Hover? It makes me wonder." his eyes for a moment portrayed a cold stare, before returning to their soft, gentle look.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica was surprised that the Inquisitor lord had not figured out what she really was. Most of them knew she was a daemon host. “Let’s just say an Inquisitor force me into this position. I now do whatever mission he requires of me to do. Yet I thank you for your comment. It's not everyday you hear the Inquisition say something like that.” said Jessica as she kept her eye on the Inquisitor. She then waited for the meeting to start. The truth was she couldn’t wait to start killing. She just wanted to have some fun.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam couldnt believe the ridiculousness of these people. He so far had been the only one to not shout some sarcastic comment to any of them, and he was usually the first. He smiled, the many tribal tattoos on his face twisting, and his shining deep blue eyes making him look a little insane. He stepped forward into the light and his immense size even for a space marine was evident, he placed his helmet on the table before speaking, *"Well I never knew that servants of the Emperor bickered and fought like younglings before this day. Especially Astartes," *he glanced at Leonidas and winked, *"I always knew Inquisitors loved to push people's buttons, especially those of us marines for they know that they have no power over us. As for you me-lady, I know what you are and what you possess as should the rest of us, but daemons are daemons and they have not the tenacity nor the faith of an astartes so I advise you to sit and cool your tongue before you find your hothead in a situation that your 'special' powers cant get you out of."* He looked at Amicus, *"If we could please get on with the briefing so that we have more time to kill the xenos scum I would much appreciate it."* He stood watching for any hint of hostility, this was quite ridiculous in his mind but apparently the daemon-host and other marine were loose cannons.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal reached into his Shirt and pulled out an Inquision symbol the size of a mans head, which was attached to a large Chain around his neck, he pulled it off of his head and placed it on the table. It made a clank as it hit the table. he promplty stood infront of it, facing the Astartes who just spoke. His face quickly turned from one of calm and playful, to one of stern and cold.

"I agree, diffrences aside we where all brought here to do a job. I say we hurry up and get it done."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

A rather young man walked into the room in Carapace Armor of the Adeptus Abrites but the Abrites insignia was replaced by the Inquisitorial rossetta. He had a witch hunter's hat on with a plasma pistol on one hip and powersword shaped like a rapier on his other. " I am Interrogator Gallus." He walked towards the Astartus. "The Inquisition has authority over anyone it wishes to. We represent the Emporer in all matters."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam laughed at the little interrogator, a deep rolling sound like thunder, *"Please Interrogator take your seat and stop making false assumptions." *He motioned for the tiny man to sit so that they could get on with the briefing.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

"I beg to differ."

Mikeal half sat, half leaned on the table, folding his arms.

"The Inquision doesn't have Authority over the Astartes affairs, while we can demand tithes and other small matters, their missions and orders are their own, unless command over of Astartes was given to an Inquisitor, we cannot dictate their actions, even if their plans come into conflict with our own." Mikeal sent a hard glare at Leonidas.

"Well, I assume the party is all here, Minus the... Veteran Seargent is it? As far as I understand, he won't be joining us for some time. So that leaves us with five Astartes," he looks at the Astartes, "Witchhunter," he motions to the Witchhunter "Daemonhost," he nods at the girl, "An Interrogator, and Myself. Quite an odd team I would think." he looks at the Daemonhost to the Interrogator "Shouldn't you two be accompanying an Inquisitor? I can understand the Interrogator to an extent but a Daemonhost left off her leach? My my, your Inquisitor would be shot, and maybe should be to, for letting you run wild around the stars. Now Iknow your kind can control the Daemon inside of you, but i wouldn't want that monster to slip and one of us haveto scar that pretty little face." a sly grin crossed Mikeal's face.

"Take a seat, Gallus, was it? No matter, we will be hopefuly starting soon, unless there are any more words to be said?" he glances at the Daemonhost then to the Astartes.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Your lack of cooperation has been noted." He said looking at the Space Marine. "My Inquisitor said i would be acting with his full authority and that this would be one of the many test I would be givin before I could weild my own seal. Also he had more pressing matters to attend to." He said taking his seat. He began looking at the others and saw the demon host but restrained himself hsi Inquisitor had warned him of Mikeal's radical ways so he kept quite for now.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"Silence" spat Amicus
He had decided to remain aloof and study each of his team but now as his impressions had been made and he had decided to enter the fray
"We will begin the briefing when everyone is here"
Though two of our party will be a little late and will be briefed seperately, their are two more still to arrive, we will wait for 10 minutes and then start the briefing"
"As for you interrogator, I have authority over this party and no one else, If anyone else has a problem with that they can leave, now! Otheriwse, sit down!"
He stared around at the group challenging them to refuse.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I meant no disrespect to you sir." He said to Amicus. "I was simply explaining my orders to Inquisitor Mikeal. You will find me most cooperative despite my personal feelings." He said eying the demon host.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica watched the tension build up in the room. She loved it. She wanted to see more. She spotted the wannabe inquisitor (Interrogator Gallus) eyeing her. “Interrogator I can’t help but notice that you keep looking at me? Are you attracted to me? If you want after the mission is over we can have a bit of fun. Yet my mission must be done first.” said Jessica through a psychic message to the Interrogator and the Interrogator alone. “You best not worry Inquisitor I have seals around my body that ensures my obedience. For I have fought and defeated many daemons and other enemies for the Imperium of man. In my task I never had faltered once. Yet if you still don’t believe me then I will prove it on the battlefield.” said Jessica as she then floated a few inches above the ground as electricity arc around her body for a few seconds before disappearing and causing her to land back on the ground.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus heard Benidem's show of respect and nodded in a short show of appreciation before he studied his wary gaze 
Looking around the group Amicus saw that most of the group were still eying the daemon host with wary distaste
He paused for a minute deciding how to best handle the situation
He looked at Leonadis imploring him subtly to support him
"I would just like to say one thing, every single member of this team is a vital component. Look around, if we are going to surivive this mission we are going to need every single member of this team. This mission is possbily the most difficult mission I have ever commanded and if you dont trust this team, you will not survive. I have been on over 200 deathwatch missions and commanded 200 more and I have never lost a man. I dont intend to loose one here. So decide, will you risk the mission and your lives or put aside your differences."
He looked around once more hoping his words might affect the team. Looking at everyones face, he laughed inside, he doubted it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas spoke out adding to amicus's words "anyone who does not wish to acompany us will be punished by me and me only" he looked at amicus and said "now go on my friend", he hoped that he would get the chance to punish the daemon girl and the interregator the most.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Having shut down parts of his brain for a well deserved rest, Kira vaguely even noticed the antics of the demon host and the two inquisitional members, nor would it have phased him had he otherwise been fully concious, for the librarian had seen it all before, time and time again, or at least he had with the help of his Master. But despite the hectic and rather uncertain situation Kira found himself it, the warrior of the Chosen Ones chapter refused to become discouraged. 'Let them bicker and fight now, better they work it out of their systems aboard this ship then on the battle field to come.'

Having listened to the astartes while resting, Kira spoke, his heavy mechanical voice making him sound more like a Techmarine then the Epistolary he was. "*I prefer to stand if you do not mind*." The response comming some minute after the statement that had sparked it's creation had fade back into the ebb and flow of the group's conversation.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam nodded at Amicus,* "My apologies for my remarks. Indeed I am ready to give my life so that others may live, for I know I will eat at the table of the Emperor. Also due to my equipment I cannot sit so I will stand."*


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh hurried into the room. He was of average size for an astartes yet four long mechanical arms stretched from his back. A Power Axe hung from his belt, with its head in the design of the Adeptus Mechanicus. His most striking detail however is that when looking at his face one would see about a third of his head was mechanical.
"Sorry I'm late, my name's Sanh V2.0" He explained, "About a week ago I had part of my brain replaced with some machinery and it keeps shutting down." Just as he finished talking his gleaming red eyes glazed over and a glowing tube about half a foot long extended out of the side of his head. One of his Servo-arms reached to it as if instinctively and started working on it with a variety of tools. A few seconds later it reversed back into Sanh's brain and he perked back up again as if nothing had happened. "I've been assured that it will stop in the next hour but incase it doesn't I'm going to set an automatic tape recording so that when I regain consciousness I'll be able to replay over all that's happened. Okay?" Without waiting for a response he suddenly grew dim and once again the tube rolled out of his head. The same Servo-arm as before set to work immediately however it was a complete mystery how long he would be out for...

((OOC: Ok then lets just say my character will be automatically moved around or carried or something while your in the briefing room or the ship or wherever out of danger and I'll reactivate him when I can post again on Sunday or Monday. . .))


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica finally decided she had enough fun for now. Thus she decided to sit down and cross her legs while listening to everyone else. Sitting down on the chair felt a bit unusually for her with all the seals on her body keeping the daemon under control. She waited for the mission briefing to start. She could always have fun killing the enemy when the mission started.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus suddenly rose to his feet as the techmarine entered nodding in compliance with his words
"We will now start the briefing, the others will have to catch up."
He dimmed the lights and turned to find all eyes fixed upon him, rapt with attention
He nodded his approval and began
"Firstly, please leave any questions till after the meeting. If you see any flaws in the plan or possible improvements please raise them after I have finished. I would be grateful for your input"
He rapped upon the board and several images appeared
Our objectives
"To destroy these anti aircraft systems
Capture an ethereal and recover knowledge about the 20 scythes of the emperor terminators that teleported into the system and have not been heard from since.
I believe that the second and the third objective can be linked as this ethereal will have knowledge of the scythes of the emperors position. Interrogator we will need your skills here as the information must be obtained quickly if my plan is to be work"
He swallowed and continued
"Problem 1 Getting in. The anti aircraft defences prevent the use of any form of transport and the ship will not be able to go into low orbit. However our study of similar defences in neutralised areas is that they do not respond to small heat signals due to the advanced drone system the tau use to protect them. Thus we will be able to use jump packs. Luckily, the atmosphere is particularly thin above these missiles and so astartes power armour will resist the temperature levels. Dont fear this has been tested. An assault marine was sent down to earth and made contact before he was picked up by a tau patrol. He was eliminated, may he rest in peace he is with the emperor now"
Amicus felt his fists clench slightly
"Those without power armour will be teleported in as soon as we reach the planet"

"We will be landing in the mountainous areas which is remote though the tau patrol it regularly. The tau patrol uses two devilfish filled and 6 fire warriors in each, their pattern has been monitored by the last 3 days and i have drawnup a plan.

I intend to hijack these, this will allow us to get near to the tau defences before we are obtained. The hijacking must be done quickly and cleanly, however the tau will stuggle. From the structural diagrams i have seen a top hatch could be wedged open and grenades thrown inside whilst the drivers could be neutralised quickly. Luckily the doors open outwards and our brother techmarine should be able open one hatch. Whilst the second devilfish's hatch will be opened using melta bombs. 
This must be done quickly before the tau can radio for help. We will then enter the tau camp as the regular patrol would. The tank is simply a grav tank and should pose no major problems"

"The bunkers and the moutains surround the antiaircraft defences and these defences are manned by at least one hunter cadre however we have a feeling more are present in the mountains. We must attack with speed raiding each bunker in turn whilst the techmarine and 4 others will move to tackle the anti aircraft defences and any that oppose them. I leave their distruction in the hands of the techmarine"

"The bunkers are all linked by a complicated trench system that link to a central bunker. The defendents of this bunker is not known though the trenches are manned by fire warriors. Though we will take them by surprise it will be a bitter fight and the advanced weaponry of the tau will take its toll"

"The central bunker is the most important as it holds our escape routes and the party that moves through the trenches reach, capture and hold it against all assailants. We suspect that the etheral will be present in this bunker and he must be taken and interrogated." 

I hope that the 5 men in the first devilfish will cause enough chaos to allow the techmarine and his crew to reach the defences unapposed it is once they are destroyed that they will be forced to fight their way to the central bunker." 

Our observations of this post is that the central bunker serves not only as a command post but as a supply route. No transports are seen leaving the complex and this suggests the tau have a supply route underground to the city of Darl'yth which is currently under seige. We must move into this tunnel and fight our way through it and into Darl'yth. There we are to call for an assault using the radio, during the assault we are to move through the tau lines, remember we will still have the ethereal,which will make the passage harder. Once in the imperial lines we will be able to return to the ship"

Amicus ran his hands through his hair and his eyes lingered upon Leonadis and he received the tiniest nod of approval from his friend. He breathed in relief and smiled at his team
"It is difficult, but I believe this team has the talent to do it"
"Any questions?"


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal sat in a chair, his feet proped up on the table, arms crossed. he raised one hand slightly, his index finger pointed upwards.

"First, are you insane? sorry, but this plan is haphazard at best. Jump packs? Normaly I don't see a problem but with only five or six marines going in can be challenging, why not just teleport us all in?"

"Second, Hijack a Devilfish? I am a decent pilot and driver, as I am sure we all are, but I dought any of us have seen the inside of a Devilfish, let alone know the controls to pilot one. and Meltabombs? we want the tank to look normal, not a hole in the side, We should draw the Firewarriors out, kill them, then close the hatches, there are only six in each tank right? That should be no problem for the ten of us to kill."

"Also, wouldn't it be much easier to just storm the Central bunker, get what we need, and kill the ethereal? all he will be is dead weight, and I for one wouldn't want to carry any extra weight, we already have to move fast as it is."

"And the exit plan is no less than suicide, _into_ Darl'yth? And then out? why not just have ships land in the mountains, and area by the time we regroup wil lbe secure enough for an extraction."

"What you ask cannot be done, not even by a thousand Astartes."

Mikeal looked down for a moment, his eye catching his Inquision badge sitting on the table, he smiled before looking back up, a gleam in his eye.

"Though, all of those Fire warriors, and only a handful of us, this means there will be alot of fighting, and I'm not one to turn away from a fight."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas snarled at mikeal, stepping forwards he drew his powersword and put its tip at his neck he said "question the power of a astartes again, amicus is the best leader i know and if he cant do it no one can" he spun the sword in his hands and said "this goes for all of you if you falter i will kill you with or without the captains guidance!" he looked at mikeal and thought i will have to keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Gallus ignored the outburst and turned to the Captain. "I'll attempt to get any information from the Order Xenos i can on the Tau and their Ethereals to try and speed up my interrogation." He said standing up. "May i take my leave?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus quickly rose and placed a restraining hand upon Leonidas's shoulder 
"Calm yourself brother" he said and his eyes twinkled benevolently at Mikael 
"I would not have asked for questions if i did not like my plans to be quieried"
he turned to the interrogator first
"you may leave brother but return when you have finished their is something i wish to discuss with you"
Finally his eyes rested upon Mikael and though his mouth was a thin line his eyes sparkled

"Mikael you raise several good points
Point a :My sanity has previously been questioned by a most distinguished member of this company and the answer will not be resolved for a little while yet. 
Point B: Jump packs: The tau patrols are rigid and copious. I obviously sent down a teleport homer with the assault marine yesterday and unfortunately it was destroyed. It is dangerous to teleport without a guide into mountaineous terrain and i have no intention of sending one man down their alone. An established assault marine died yesterday and i intend for this whole group to survive, thus 5 of us will go and teleport the rest of you in.

A second benefit of jump packs is the ability to get on top of a veihcle. You do my intelligence an injustice Mikael, their is an entry hatch on the top of the devilfish and some small melta bombs will be used to blast it open and grenades and copious fire will dispose of the troops inside

Mikael ,do you think I am completely incompetent? Do remeber their is a war going on, transports have been left stranded. I have arranged for a devilfish to be brought to the ship and i have been studying the plans all last night. It will arrive in an hour and thus you and any other that wishes too will be able to see this craft for themselves.

I agree that we couldl lure them out however I dont want the radioreports of hostiles in the mountains for i do not know the mountain passes and their hidden dangers. Thus I wish the operation to be smooth and deadly.

Finally Mikael you forget the objectives the ethereal must be captured alive for rigorous questioning and also the air defences must be destroyed. As we storm the central bunker i wish to make as much noise as possible to aid our established techmarines by distracting as many of the tau as possible. Thus the tau must be slaughtered and massacred distracted from the enemies in their midst.

I must admit your final idea of getting the ships to land is good, a nice touch and not an option I had forseen.
However part of the plan is that when we reach darl'yth their will be an immediate orbital strike to remove any hostiles attempting to repair the air defences. I personally do not intend to linger securing the area . Once again I wish to fight my way out and let the fleet bomb the xenos swine. "

He smiled once again but now their was an edge of mischief to his voice and he turned to leonidas a look of earnest concern upon his face
"However if it is a mission for a thousand astartes well i guess we could request a legion. As this inquisitor doesn't seem to think he is up to the job" 

The look of mischief died quickly from his eyes and he turned back tovthe inquisitor
"Have i satisfied your doubts Brother, you raised good points and I would hate to think I had failed to answer them." He paused for a moment "Any more questions." he said to the room at large "I have a date with leonidas in the practice cages and i need to blunt my sword so as not to hurt him"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

loenidas laughed aloud at his captains words and said "never mind me amicus you couldnt hurt a injured grot never alone on of the emperors finest", he looked at every member of the team before saying "just to remind you my blade wont be blunt" he grinned below his helmet before walking out of the room and heading for the practice cages.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Gallus stood up and left while the Captain was explaining the plan to Mikeal. He went to the communications room. "I need a message sent to the local Inquisition Conclave For their Order Xenos members Coded Vermilion but Authority of Inquisitor Kaede i require all information about the Tau and their Ethereals." He said taking a seat. "Naturally if any of what i just said or will receive gets out you will pay the consequences." He said waiting paciently for the reply.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal put his fists dont on the table gently and leaned into the light.

"Not up to the job? That is where you are mistaken."

A sly grin appeared apon his face.

"I take these words as a challenge, Captain, and this is one challenged I do not intend to fail. When do we start."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

And finally the psyker spoke, revitalized from his copious rest, "*Yes, just one. If I am not mistaken, and I am certain I am not, but wouldn't entry by jump packs, require a low altitude insertion by a Tunderhawk or some other transport? Or do you expect us to jump from an airlock on the belly of this ship and fall to the planet below? No matter how strong our armor or faith is Brother, we would not survive a drop that high. In fact it raises many questions on how your assault marine made it to the surface alive, if indeed the air defenses are so formidable. Wouldn't the use of a drop pod suffice? Or is there another reason for the use of such an... unorthedox entry plan? Perhaps one you haven't informed us about?*" Kira says, not even needing to probe the astartes mind to know there was more to the mission than what met the eye.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus studied the librarian
"I agree brother librarian it is very dangerous and sounds unrealistic but it is possible and it is the only way
If we take a thunderhawk into low orbit it will be shot down by the air defences and even if we were able to jump out prior to this we would be forced to swerve between missiles and bolts of ion radiation. Also the tau forces attention would then be fixed upon the sky. Innevitably we would be spotted or hunted down, giving the brother techmarine very little chance to destroy the defences.

I would also like to point out one more factor that I believe I forgot to mention. The gravitational field strength of Dar'lyth is lower than on terra. Therefore our jump packs should be able to enable us to combat the gravitational forces. Whilst it will afford us a greater amount of manouverability. I will be setting up a gravity chamber so those with jump packs will be able to adapt to these conditions.
Brother librarian I would just like to remind you I have been a sternguard veteran for over 25 years. I would not send anybody into a deathtrap. I am insulted that you think I am that incompetent."
Amicus tried to keep a straight face but smiled at the librarian
"Brother you are right to question. This mission is dangerous and if anyone can see a better way I would like to here it"

He turned to Azeek 
"we will be going in about 24 hours. Are their any more questions?"


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

"Yes actualy. What are the 'teams' for this mission, I wouldn't mind if I knew who I was working with before hand, because it sounds like this force will be operating in two teams, one disabling the Anti-air guns and the other slogging through the trenches."

Mikeal looked around, tring to guess who would be in which team. he had his suspicions, but he wasn't certain.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"*I will trust in your expereise on this entry plan Brother, I am merely compiling data to bring back to my own Chapter on manuvers to possibly add to our own codex.*" The Librarian replied, and left it at that, not wishing to push the point any further.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica still thought the idea of sending marines down to the planet with jump packs with a horrible idea. As for a drop pod it could be easily spotted. “There is another way. I could deep strike in. If I was given a teleport homer then the rest of you could lock on to my signal and everyone could get there safely. Don’t say it’s too risky. I am not a soldier but a tool. I am expendable. Besides the chances of me dying by teleporting is very low. This plan has the lowest chance of us being spotted. Coming in by jump packs or any other methods still has a chance of being spotted.” said Jessica who was now for once speaking in a serious voice. She looked around the room, looking to see if anyone had a problem with her plan.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus turned at Jessica's point his eyes closed in thought. His face was pensive for a moment yet a smile bloomed across his face
"Brilliant" he murmered slowly "I will show you a picture of where you will teleport too 
Once their you will immediately activate the teleport homer"
Suddenly his face darkened and he looked Jessica full in the face
'If i don't hear from you 2 minutes after you leave"
"The space marines will jump pack in, no heroics Jessica, you are part of a team, I will have no solo actions, that is an order. I will not take kindly to disobedience"
He looked at Jessica his eyes grim and his hand resting gently upon the hilt of his sword 

"As for the teams, I have not yet decided. Once they are decided I will give you a more detailed map of the enemy defences. The ships scanners are still collating the information"

"Are there any more questions or objections"


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

*"If you are worried about the demonhost's survival Brother, I can cross through the warp with her. Besides, I have a certain nack for avoiding detection."* The robotic voice droned, as the helmeted face swiveled to regard the demonhost for a single second, before regarding Amicus once again. *"Your call Brother."* Kira replied with some finality.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica looked at the marine. Teleporting with another would make it much harder. “I have to disagree with you. I should go alone. The more people that teleport the more likely something will go wrong. I doubt you will want to teleport with me such I will be using pure warp energy to teleport in. I can handle myself.” Said Jessica as she then turned to Amicus. “I understand completely. Feel free to execute me if I am disloyal during the mission.” said Jessica as she then stood up and bit of electricity arc around her body.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam spoke up for the first time in awhile during the briefing, *"Brother if I may?" *He strode over to the map that had come up during the briefing and pointed at where the daemon-host was going to teleport in, *"While I must say that I do agree with Jessica here I believe we should have a backup plan seeing as how it has been stressed to us already how suicidal this mission is. While I do not doubt Jessica's abilities I doubt those who have gathered the inforation we are using at the moment, these are tau brother, they are not stupid or careless like the greenskins or the hrud, they are a highly intelligent species. I for one believe there are more there than we know and might be kroot too, so I say that I should drop here by jump pack." *he pointed to a place high up in the mountains where the forests were thick, *"I am a veteran with jump packs and lightning quick assaults that push my brothers and me to our limits, not only this but my home planet of Eire is filled with thick mountainous forests such as these and I will be at home there. My plan is to use my jump pack to make my way to this point carrying another teleport beacon. Once landed I will await Jessica's comfirmation that she has made it safe and sound, if she has not you will use the beacon I have brought with me, if she has I will destroy it immediately and make my way to your position using that time to scout out some of the tau patrols. Because my landing point is a little lower on the slopes than Jessica's the information I provide on the land ahead of us will be greatly needed, also if I can cause some trouble with a few of the patrols I am sure you will be happy for that Brother Amicus."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus nodded in appreciation of his teams ability
"Jessica you will go alone. Brother Librarian I know your skills but you will be teleporting into mountaneous terrain and for two to go together would be ever more dangerous" 

"However I agree, there should be a back up plan however Liam you will not go alone. If you are ambushed by kroot you are unlikely to survive alone. Jessica however will appear from nowhere and will be immediately reinforced. Thus she will gain immediate support where as you will not. Therefore unless somebody else is as experienced with jump packs, I will go with you. Is their anyone else with this degree of experiece, who wishes to go?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas sat in the chapel onboard the strike cruiser, he said a imperial prayer as he studied his teams weaknessses and strengths, he had faith in his friend, amicus but this team he had little faith in, he got up and began to walk out of the chapel, he wondered what would lord chaplain crassus do? he then realised that if his mentor was here he would have executed him for having such thoughts, after a few minutes he was back at the breifing room where he was suprised to see mostly all the team still present he grinned saying "whats going on here then?".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled at Leonidas's entrance
"Welcome back Brother. There has been a new development. Jessica intends to teleport in whilst Liam and another assault veteran will be jump packing in to provide some scout information and provide a back up teleport homer. Do you have anything to add my old friend?"
His brow furrowed in concern for a moment, and he turned to Liam
"Liam do you object to taking another assault marine with you"
"Does anyone else have anything to add"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"brother i wish to go in first i owe the shadow knights first blood" said leonidas, he forced a weak smile under his helm and looked at the women he said "i wi......i wish to apoligies for my earlier actions but i was merely speeking my mind.....and as amicus knows it is not often i do apoligies" he looked everyone in the eye before remembering fighting the orks that had caused him his angelic face.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus was stunned by Leonidas's apology and he turned to Leonidas and met his gaze and saw it was sincere
"Leonidas, i believe that you are right for this jump pack mission"
"Unless Liam has some objection"

"Are there anymore questions"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"thank you brother i apreciate it i asure you i will complete the mission" he looked at the marine named liam and said "i look forward to working with you brother" he nodded before heading off to the armoury.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam shook his head, *"I have no objection to it at all. He will have to keep up though." *he said with a chuckle before he left to go retrieve the teleport beacon and a few other supplies.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus watched Liam leave the room "Jessica you had better go to"
He turned to the remaining member of the group
"Are their any more objections or queries"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica nodded her head and left the briefing room to go to the armory. As she walked down the ship to retrieve a teleport homer she began to think about the team. Would they ever accept her? Of course they wouldn’t. She was a daemon host. In the end she was still the enemy. No matter what she did she could never redeem herself. Not even in death. Why did this have to happen to her? She joined the Imperial Guard to serve the Emperor and in return she became a daemon host. She quickly pushed those thoughts aside. Doubt was the last thing she needed right now. She then opened the door to the armory and entered it.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Gallus sat in the corenr of hte room waiting for his reply. He readyed himself for a stern NO but it was worth a try asking for info after all they're all inquisitors, at least he almost was. "Sir the Information you requested has arrived." A youngman said handing him a rather small folder of information. Gallus was dissapointed but left reading the file. The Order Xenos didn't have much on Ethereals but he gained a basic knowledge of teh Tau and one rather peculair weakness with their Ethereals. He hurried to find Captain Betum finding him after a short search. "Sir i think i may have something."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

*"Just one, since we are taking two beacons, would it not be simplier to split up earlier, two forces within an enemy camp sow more discord than one."* The Librarian stated as he watched the others file out. *"And we have yet to name these teams either. Is there a reason for that?"*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled at the librarian
"The teams have not been decided, as I have not seen which people are most compatible. They will be soon. I understand your thoughts however we need at last 8 people to hijack the devilfishes. We require secrecy until the techmarine and his crew reach the defences"
Amicus turned as the interrogator burst into the room
"What is it, what have you found?"


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal leaned back in his chair and grinned, becining to speak in a slightly sarcastic tone

"Be careful who you show those files to Gallus, It could border on heresy, an I would hate for yourself to be thrown in a cell for gibing someone other than an Inquisitor knowledge of inquision records."

He let out a small chuckle, then promptly stood up and grabbed his Inquision symbol.

"If we are finished here I will be in the armory, my Power Armor should have arrived by now, and if we are going to be gog soon, I need to suit up. Fare well."

Mikeal put his symbol around his neck and tucked it in his shirt, then promptly walked out. he wandered towards the Amory, humming a tune dedicated to the emperor. As he walked in, he glanced round at the others and then to a container with a red Inquision symbol grafted into the side. he continued to hum his tune as he walked past Jessica and Laim, and stood infront of the container. He input a code and the top of the box opened. Mikeal squinted his eyes as Custom fitted Silver Power Armor lay in suspension, along side of the armor was a Large Daemonhammer. Mikeal grinned as he picked up the weapon and held it gingerly in his hands, swinging it slowly, wispering the softest words to it. He placed the hammer back into the box nd lifted out a largebelt, and promptly ut it on his waist.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

now fitted with a jump pack, leonidas was busy trying to find liam and jessica, he tapped a tune onto the hilt of his power sword and in his other hand carried his bolter he hoped he would be the first to draw tau blood on this mission.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

*"Understood, I have no further questions."* Kira's harsh metallic voice replied before the warrior turned to leave, *"I shall meditate in your librarium until it is time to leave, if you do not mind."* Giving a moment's pause, Kira exits the room and without the slightest gesture opens a portal to the librarium near the center of the ship and steps through, dissapearing from reality and reappearing in his final destination.

Just as quickly as he reappeared his portal closed, and Kira stood within the hallowed halls of the ship's librarium. He didn't see another soul around at all, a remiss in some serf's duties, or perhaps they had simply scutteled off in terror at the opening of the warp portal. Kira prefered it this way, and finding a suitably dark area of the librarium, the power armored warrior took a seat on the floor and began to meditate, removing his helm for the first time since arriving.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Arrival*

Karl Vorsk stepped slowly through the doorway into the breifing room, saluting those of higher/equal rank to him.

"Sorry I am late, there is no specific reason as to multiple small delays which pile up"

Karl unslung his SNIPER RIFLE (has replaced shotgun) from his back, and hooked it over the chair, and did the same with his plasma pistol. He then proceeded to sit in the chair and make sure he looked the part.

"Again gentlemen, sorry I am late"

<M>


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As Jessica made found the teleport homer she began to feel uneasy. She looked around and saw the Inquisitor swinging a Hammer. It was the source that gave her an uneasy feeling. She decided to grab the teleport homer and leave the Armory as quickly as possible. She then began to look for Amicus. She would need to know where she was deep striking at.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam walked over to the Inquisitor and watched from a distance as he put his power armor on. He saw the daemon-hammer and realized that this Inquisitor must really be high up, or at least well liked. He already had the teleport beacon and a few melta bombs to sow some havoc once he hit planetside so he was just walking around now and looking at the any weapons that this ship held. *"That is a powerful weapon you have Inquisitor." *He told Mikael before leaving to go back to the briefing so he could find out where the hell he would drop from the ship.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Key to the map (the map is of the trenches and anit aircraft defences and not the mountains, please use your imagination)
Yellow circle : anti aircraft defences
Blue square: Power source
White lines/ squares: walls of trenches
Black square : Central bunker
Black Circle: Bunkers
Two sets of parallel lines on the left side: Passages from the mountains

Amicus heard beep on his data slate and looked down to see a report from the ships scanners and saw a map. He quickly forwarded it to the whole team
with a simple message

"Jessica, Liam and Leonidas report to the briefing room immediately
The rest of the team will assemble by the teleporter in 20 minutes. 
We are going in"

He turned to the guardsman. 
"I forwarded you an advanced copy of the briefing and the changes made 
Do you have any questions?
If not I advise you to go to the armoury and get ready we will be leaving in 20minutes"


OOC: I hope this map will come up i have been having problems with it. Also sorry about the poor quality I only have paint on my laptop and its my first use
I have just noticed that some lines fade to grey when u make the attatchment large please try and bare with it. Once again i apologise

If you have any questions Mag ask them now. If you read from the briefing it should be clear. Zond and Vaz arrive in the briefing room announce yourself and ask any questions, when you have the chance


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

"no questions sir" replied Karl.

"I can be up, armoured and ready for teleporting out in 20 minutes, I'll be on comms link Alpha, 45 Bravo, call me when you need me".

Karl picked up his weaponry, stood in front of the head of the table, and saluted, about turned, and left the room.

<M>


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas turned on his heel and said "now what does he want?", he walked past a few inquisitorial servents who each bowed to him, he nodded his thanks and made the sign of the aquila before breaking into a run towards the briefing room.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal finished putting on the lower half of his power armor when he heard Laim's remark, he opened his mouth to speak, but then looked at the hammer. he stood strait up and walked over to the hammer and let his finger run down the hilt, then the thought of Jessica ran through his mind. He ginned and picked up the hammer, and placed it back in the crate, he pushed a few buttons and it closed.

Mikea walked over to the other side of the armory, looking at the arsonal at his disposal. Finaly he found what he was looking for. He grabbed the hilt of a Power Hammer wand swung it a few times, then walked over to his armor, and Finished attatching it to his body. He moved hs limbs around, the Armor was heavy. He grabbed his Inqusion symbol and attached it to a slot on the crest of his belt. His armor powered up, and Mikeal moved his limbs again, this time jumping, he Grabbed his new hamemr and made his way to the Teleporter, grabbing a smll bag of food along the way.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

After hearing the message Jessica began to head towards the briefing room. She was almost there when he had already called her. She then entered the briefing room waiting for her new orders. She began to wonder if any of her teammates would try to kill her during the mission. They probably would when they no longer needed her. Yet she would still require working with them for most of the mission if not all of it. Thus she would have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

enterring the briefing room, leonidas nodded to amicus and jessica he clipped his bolter onto his side and begant to say a imperial hyme aloud, he wished guidence for his fellow team mates he finished it before stepping into the shadows.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam walked into the briefing room and waited for Amicus to get started. He had doned his helmet and the tribal tattoos that were on his face were also painted on his helmet. He stood waiting for the orders that would let him drop planetside to wreak havoc.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled as his team gradually filtered into the room
"This is only a short briefing as you will be going in in 10 minutes"
"Jessica, you will be teleporting on the upper mountainside. You will secure the perimeter and then set up the teleport beacon.This area has been under surveillance thus I am almost certain you wont be ambushed. We are sending you in at 14:05 which is the time when the patrol starts from the bottom of the mountain, this should ensure you are not detected"

"Leonidas and Liam, you will land in the forested area. I hope that you will be able to scout the forces in the woods. It will be difficult but you will be a vital source of information for us as we have very little idea what guards the path through the forests."

"I would like to stress the fact that contact with the enemy is only to be madeif necessary. We rely upon stealth until we reach the encampment. This is an order, enemies are only to be engaged if you are spotted. Have I made it clear?"

Amicus decided to wake up the techmarine that appeared to be sound asleep in the cornor "Brother Techmarine, you are a vital part of this mission do you have any questions or requests that will make your job easier."

In the corner he saw the interrogator studying a file
"Interrogator, what have you discovered"
He checked the timer and watched the seconds tickdown
He smiled to himself and placed his hand on the hilt of his sword
"You will taste blood yet" he murmered


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal looked up at the Teleporter, then promptly leaned on a crate, resting the Power hammer at his side, he grabbed the small bag of food and opened it, then started to eat it piece by pece, savoring each and every bite like it was his last. he wondered to himself when the others would show up. he took another bite and chewed slowly, looking up to see who would come.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"The Tau have a fanatical devotion to something called 'The Greater Good' and the Ethereals are a sort of prophet for this Greater Good when an Ethereal dies all the Tau in the area or even on the entire world will flee! That could be a back up plan if things go wrong but i can also use it to threaten the Ethereal If they actually care about the greater good or their servants it will have to capitulate to us and tell us what we want to know. Either way we win." He said rather proudly.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Stepping through the warp and into the breifing room, the Librarian enters with a large tome cradled in both hands as if it were a new born babe, and to Kira the knowledge held within the book's bindings were as valuable and fragile, if not more so, than a new born infant. Carefully closing the aged text, the Librarian turns to the Interregator and speaks in a booming voice. *"EXCUSE ME..."* Lifting one hand to his gorget, the warrior fiddles with some unseen controls before speaking once again, *"Excuse me Interregator... but I beleive your informaion is flawed."* Kira said raising the text in one hand, before cradling it in both once again. *"I took the liberty of reading through some of your texts if you do not mind brother..."* This time the statement made to Amicus, *"But, although the Tau castes are conditioned from birth to dread the death of their sacride ethereal leaders, they are nigh fearless in their presense, and are emboldened to acts of fanatism and heroics that equal our own. However, upon their deaths, they are shocked into utter disbeleif, but soon that too fades and is replace by an all consuming cold rage that drives them on to avenge their fallen master."*

*"I fear, if we were to injure the Ethereal, that we may spark this desperate fanatism spoken about in this holy text, however, as long as the ethereal is kept unharmed and silent... I beleive we may be able to cow our enemy into surrender by offering his release. Which we will not do ofcourse, but the offer of parley would buy us more than enough time to reach our final destination without too much worry."* Kira adds before returning the floor to the young interregator, *"Apologies for my interruption, but I found this information important to our mission."*


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh was completely oblivious to Amicus' words but by pure coincidence the work finished just a couple minutes after he had spoken. He let out a loud sneeze and the tube slid back inside his head. He looked up as if to say something then stopped as he realised everyone had changed places. Sanh sighed as he noticed that he had been under maintenance and seemed to activate some machine with his mind. Either way if one stood close him they would probably just hear the recording of what had happened in that room while he was unconscious.
"Hmm I have no questions brother but thank you, I apologise for my absence," said Sanh rather nervously before suddenly perking up, "I am very confident in this missions success and cannot wait for the opportunity to prove myself to the Omnissiah by studying the fascinating tech these Tau apparently possess." His voice had an unnerving metallic undertone to it and his red eyes gleamed and shone as he thought of his God and the tech he will be soon to receive. . .


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus nodded to the techmarine
"I suggest you get yourself to the teleporter, if you are ready. There is still time for you to visit the armoury"
He turned to the librarian and the interrogator
"I advise you too to do the same. You have done well brothers this information will be invaluable. I believe we must make it clear that the ethereal is not hurt to the tau at all times. I will discuss this with you at the teleporter."

He finally turned to Leonidas, Liam and Jessica
"follow me"
He lead them to the air lock of the ship watching them make their last minute checks

"Good luck. Be careful and remember stealth is the key. Remeber you are the cream of the imperium and no xenos scum can stand before the fires of your wroth." 
His face broke into a smile
"See you on the planet in 10 minutes"
He offered his hand to Jessica and Liam in turn. Before turning to Leonidas
"Take care of yourself my friend. Be on your guard, I wish to draw swords with you before the day is out." 
"I will count to 5 on the word go
The airlock will open Liam and Leonidas will jump and Jessica will teleport"
He smiled at the 3 warriors in front of him. Proud of his team
5...4...3...2...1...GO....


OOC: sorry about the rushed reply that dictates your actions. Feel free to write as detailed a post as you like but I had to do this asap


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas snarled as he re-appeared on the planet, around him stood tall trees and things he turned to liam and said "lets go" before jumping off into the forest.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC/- sorry I am late, I have been busy

As the airlock opened Ventron ran into the room, 'Sorry I am late sir, my last mission took longer than anticipated, long story short Heretics are often good at hiding, but I got the bastard in the end. But where are my manners, I am Ventron Carus, Executioner of the Silent Dagger chapter, and I am fully equipped and ready for the mission.' After his speech he looked around the room at his allies, 'We certainly do have a mixed bag here don't we?'


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

*"Yes, Brother Captain."* And with that said, Kira leaves the room and starts down the hall leading toward the teleport chamber.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica began to use raw warp energy to teleport herself. She soon found herself on the planet a few feet above the ground. Her feet slowly touch the ground as she began to look around for any hostiles. As she did she began to get the teleport homer ready.

((OOC: I'll leave up to deathbringer if there are any enemies or not in my area))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus stared at the new arrival for a few seconds, his mind still on the members of his team on the planet below.  He gave a quick double take and returned to the present
"Aah Ventron.  I take it you have read the mission brief your just in time.  we are going in within the next ten minutes"
"If you have any questions, ask them now, are you ready to go in or do you need to visit the armoury?

OOC Necrosis: You are not ambushed and all you see is the woods in which Liam and Leonidas dissapeared into. You believe you can see shapes moving within the woods but cannot be sure.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I have all the equipment I need sir, thank you." said Sanh to Amicus before turning towards the door. Seeing Ventron enter he walked up to him quickly.
"Greetings brother" Sanh began, "I look forward to working with you in the near future." With that dealt with the Techmarine turned and hurried through the doorway and after Kira. Catching up to him Sanh changed his pace in order to keep up and gave him a nervous smile before having one of his Servo-Arms place and screw his helmet onto his head. They entered the teleport chamber and Sanh started a quiet yet audible prayer not to the emperor but to the Machine Spirit. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam landed with a thud on the soft ground in the forest. He heard Leonidas tell him something and then run off into the forest, _fool_, he though, _he'll get himself killed_. Liam opened a channel to Leonidas, *"Brother do not be so hasty. Take your time and be careful we will stay within vox distance of each other but otherwise we will have no visual contact unless need be. It is safer this way."* Liam used his jump pack to vault him up into the trees and then he began to jump from tree to tree as he made his way toward a cliff where he could get a good look of the surrounding area.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal watched as the others came to the Teleporter, and grinned when he heard the newcomer's comment.

"Yes, yes we do, and you should see what has already left."

he took another bite of his food, chewing it slowly before swallowing.

"And Amicus, for the consideration of other members of the team, I have changed my weapons around a little, and borrowed from your armory."

He took another bight of food as his foot nudged the Power Hammer standing at his side.

"I hope you don't mind."

He took another bite


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Unable to confirm any enemies nearby Jessica decided to activate the teleport homer. Once it activated she sent a psychic message Amicus. "Unable to detect any nearby enemies. I have activated the teleport homer. Waiting for orders and staying in defensive position." said Jessica through the psychic message.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'No my lord Amicus I have no questions and have already prepared my wargear, I am ready for the mission, I am yours to command'. I will check my weapons before we leave, and with that a great blade sprang from Ventron's arm and he slid a magazine into his Bolt Pistol. He then opened a box he was carrying and removed his Chakra blade and folded it up placing it into his belt. He then clipped a wire into his armour at the wrist and wound it into the armour, and picked out several grenades and placed them on his belt. 'Sir I am ready for battle'


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal was about to take another bite when the light on the Teleport homer turned green, he quickly stuffed the food in his mouth and picked up his Power hammer and Infero-pistol, he chewed once and then swallowed.

"Send us in Amicus, I wish to spill blood."

He rested his Power hammer on his sholdier and readied his inferno-pistol.

"See you on the battlefield."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I am already ready." He said said headeingtowards the teleporter room.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus saw the teleport homer and realised it was Jessicas. He was pleasantly surprised at her quick response and he turned to the assembled crowd checking the melta bombs and explosive charges in his pockets, the pistol at his side and the combi bolter in its holster. His hand brushed the scythe of vengeance and he muttered a quick prayer.
He raised his head and smiled at his team. "Brothers, this mission is the most difficult I have ever been on. However we will not fail whilst the flame of ther emperor still burns bright."
He unsheathed the scythe of vengeance and held it high allowing its bright light to illuminate the room. 
"Brothers, your presence honours me. To war!"
He activated the teleporter and stepped inside.


OOC: The teams will be as follows assume you have been alerted to this recently
Team 1 (will be attacking the central bunker: Dark Angel, Zondarian, Benidem, Necrosis, Kage and Vaz
Team 2(will be attacking the air defences): Solitaire, Magician, Myself and Vilhelm
The post for Liam and Leonidas
From the tree tops Liam could see leonidas moving quickly through the woods. Suddenly from nowhere a large thin skeletal creature emerged from the shadows and tackled Leonidas to the ground". As the restled more began to emerge from the shadows their rifles raised to attack the prone marine.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam howled through the air from his postion and sliced through two of the creatures before landing on another tree. He quickly dispatched the others in the same way and pulled leonidas to his feet, *"I told you to be careful brother, those were kroot. Come we must escape to the safety of the trees, there will be any more of them coming for us."* He motioned for leonidas to follow him as he lept into one of the trees and watched for more kroot.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

First to appear, Kira looks upon the world around them, taking it in before dropping to one knee and looking for signs of the enemy. Nearby stood the demonhost Jessica, and with a small word of self chastisement he approaches her. *"I take it the enemy have not found us yet."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> OOC: The teams will be as follows assume you have been alerted to this recently
> Team 1 (will be attacking the central bunker: Dark Angel, Zondarian, Benidem, Necrosis, Kage and Vaz
> Team 2(will be attacking the air defences): Solitaire, Magician, Myself and Vilhelm


OOC: The teams have been editted slightly as Vaz has arrived and he is the trench specialist so it would be silly to leave him from the assault

Amicus was the second to arrive and he landed needs bent bolter up. Whilst the others checked the grounds amicus checked the skys before looking towards the woods. 
He turned to Jessica
"Any sign of Leonidas and Liam.?
He paused and continued
"Keep a watch on the skys we dont want to be picked up by drones"
When everyone has arrived we will move to assault the devilfish"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - sorry about the delay, hospital has an annoying thing of saying 'No, you have a broken collar bone, you aren't discharging yourself.' Hope I've not missed too much (How many posts ?)!

deathbringer - just a quick question - is it just Power Armour and Jump Pack for me, or can I use my Terminator Armour? Cheers!]

Cracking his neck, and threading power through to his Power Halberd and Storm Shield, and looked around at his team members, nodding to each of them in turn, before waiting to see what would be their first move.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Ventron appeared in midair and fell several feet to the ground and landed lightly on his feet. 'It looks like we are here then, when do he attack the bunker Sir?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas stood on a tree branch and watched as a kroot moved below him, he smiled as he drew his powersword and jumped down, the blade ripped through its skull and its dead body colapsed to the ground with a thud, a second kroot stepped out behind him and leonidas slammed his blade behind him, the creature snarled as it was impaled before leonidas ripped his blade upwards.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

After watching everyone arrive and ask questions Jessica decided to give a small report. “No confirmed signed of enemies or teammates. Although I can’t be sure but I think there are some figures in the forest. Nothing else to report.” said Jessica as she stood up right and talk as if she was still in the Imperial guard responding to a superior officer.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael landed on his feet with a light thud, Inferno-pistol drawn and Power hammer at the ready. when he saw there where no contacts he lowered his guard a little. he stepped over to Amicus, shooting a glance at the Daemonhost.

"When will the Devilfish be here?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus turned still staring up at the sky as a small speck appeared to move across it
'We need the rest of the team to arrive as the devilfishes will arrive soon
In the meantime begin to conceal yourselves
Here is the plan
Team 2 attack the first devilfish Team 1 (under chaplain Leonidas) attack the secondwe will meet in the command bunker"

He hissed into the vox
"Leonidas Liam get ur ass out of their, arrive in 2 minutes
We must attack the devilfishes if we are to complete the mission"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh landed and stumbled, falling to one knee. Using his two Servo-Claws he pushed himself upright and drew his Power Axe ready for the ensuing battle. Quickly he hurried to find a hiding place suitable for a quick assault onto the devilfish. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas laughed at amicus's words and looked at liam he was begining to like this marine said "now brother i suggest we hurry we dont want to anger the kitten" he chuckled before using hisjump pack to jump ten feet in the direction of the rest of the team.

(and DB im a chaplain not a captain)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Post for Liam and Leonidas*
As you jump towards the others you see 2 large winged electric blue creatures and staring down into the clearing. In the clearing their are 2 kroot and a kroot hound who are moving towards the disturbance. You realise they will see the dead kroot and raise the alarm and thus you have to annihilate them quickly and cleanly.

*For the rest of the team.* 
As the team began to assemble something was happening way above their heads. A drone had spotted a heat signal down on the ground. This heat signal had mutliplied very quickly and had begun to move around. The drone reasoned that it was thus alive. The drone also reasoned that as the heat signal had spread itself in 5 different places it was more than one alive thing. It first reasoned that it was a friendly heat signal and in a friendly impulse attempted to make contact with it. 

All attempts to make friendly contact failed and thus the drone reasoned it may be a glitch. It called another drone who repeated the procedure. The drones unanimously decided that something alive and uncontactable was down their. The first drone beeped in concentration as it connected its locomotion circuitry and it began to move towards these heat signals. Half way down it reasoned it might be a hostile uncontactable alive thing and thus it engaged its weaponry. As it scanned the heat signals it primerily scanned Amicus who was moving towards his hiding place. Finding no identification and severe characteristic differences it reasoned it must be a hostile signal and fired several short bursts at the hostile signals prone back.


The ground exploded around Amicus and he felt a thud into his back that sent him flying. He swore loudly and scrambled behind a rock. He raised his bolter high in the air and the air exploded around it. A bullet zipped off it and he shouted into the vox. 
"It is locked on to me. Everybody remain in cover. We need to shoot it down. Quickly, the devilfishes will be here in 3 minutes."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Without so much as a flinch, Kira raises one hand and sends a flash of lightning through the air striking the drones, easily overloading their circuits and sending the xeno's devices crashing to the ground. "*May want to hide those Brother.*" Kira says before spreading a cloak like field over the group, affording them more protection from discovery. *"That shouldn't happen again."* The Librarian says as he remains in the gulley that provided cover and concealment for his power armored form.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus heard a crash and a crackle of electricity and heard two thumps
he smiled as the librarians calm voice came over the vox and he moved out from behind the rock and moved over to the drones picking them up and carrying them to the techmarine
Stowing himself in the hiding place with the techmarine
He muttered over the vox as he passed him the drones
"Your bounty brother. When you open the hatch ill fire inside. I have two grenades their should be no problems. where is our imperial guard friend? we need the whole team here"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas snarled and said "ill take the kroot take out those vespid!" (they are vespid arnt they?) and jumped down into the clearing, he split the skull of the first kroot with his powersword as the second moved in for the kill, it swung a ornate blade at him and leonidas watched as it struck his armour he laughed and said "you think that would hurt me little friend?" he swung his sword in a deadly arc and split through its chest, then as he turned the kroot hound pounced, it hit him hard the in chest and both fell to the floor, he grabbed its mouth in his hand and pulled them apart, its jaw snapped with a sickening crack and he got back up, dazed but unhurt.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh squealed with delight as he saw the drones be presented to him. Carefully he picked them up and started to dismantle them.
"My God," he whispered, "these devices are not remote controlled. The have their own intelligence." quickly Sanh swung them round and attached the remains to his back for later. "I must study these when this mission is over, they could contain vital information on how to contact the Machine God. Hey do you think the Tau worship the Machine God? They must do, no race could create such powerful technosorcery without it." Still babbling Sanh stopped suddenly as his mechanical ears heard the Devilfish draw near. . .


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Everyone, I can hear the Devilfish approaching, soon we shall get to fight', Ventron did not like fighting, but to fight for the Emperor was a great honour,' Where has that human got to, it was a mistake to bring him, he will just slow us down'.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam lept at the first Vespid and gored his claws through its stomach and out through its back. The other Vespid took off into the air with an odd scream and he chased after it like a falcon after its lesser bird prey. He eventually caught it and attacked it from behind, both of their bodies tumbling through the air as they fell. He finally got his claws in a good hold and took off back into the air only one hundred feet above ground, it was at this point the Vespid fought back and stabbed his stomach with one of its talons. It didnt go in far but it was enough to puncture his skin and startle him so he dropped the Vespid who took off again. He landed for a second and then took off after it again and ripped one of its wings off and let it fall to its death before landing by Leonidas.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus checked his bolter and activated his jump packThe devilfishes approached with an easy grace skimming slowly over the ground with an easy grace" Remember we need to hit the pilots and the troops in the back. Use the top hatch and the opening side doors."he had a sudden thought"Brother techmarine, Brother Librarian could either of you put a block upon the tau communications"The first devilfish drew towards him slowly and he muttered into the vox. "Leonidas and Liam close the gap quickly. I need you to hit the hatch of the second devilifish" The devilfish had reached him it was monstrous in size. He turned to the techmarineThey drew level and he prayed the team would be quick
"The emperor protects" he muttered 
He straightened up and raised his bolter into the air
" For the emperor" he screamed
He seized the techmarine holding him to his body and launched them both into the air and onto the devilfish. He seized a grenade from his pocket as the rest of the team ....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas flew out of the forest and landed on top of the second devilfish, he had given liam a krak grenade a few minutes before and shouted "throw it into the troop compartment!" over the vox he then jumped to the cockpit and opened it with a hiss, the tau pilot looked at him and leonidas yanked him out throwing him a few metres away, it landed with a thump and leonidas jumped over to him picking him up by the head and throwing him into a tree, he said over the vox "looks like we have a prisoner amicus" before picking it up and carrying it back to the devilfish.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Block their communications?" Said Sanh, "Well I could try." He was just pulling out a data slate and typing a stream of information onto it when he was suddenly hurtling through the air. Sanh landed with a thud on the Devilfish, smacking his head on the hard metal plates and dropping the data slate, which slid off the side. The Techmarine gave a minor groan of annoyance before slamming his Servo-Claw onto the hatch. It seemed to latch on and a series of wires and tools extended out of it and started work on the lock while the Servo-arm started shaking violently. While this was happening Sanh had linked his hands together and was busy saying a prayer to the Machine God. There was a loud click and the access point swung open. Sanh laughed and drew his Power Axe while saying "After you gentlemen. . ."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled at the techmarines wit and stepped forward switching his bolter to full auto and firing in through the hatch feeling the buck of his bolter against his extended arm. He heard a scream from inside as the shells impacted. He pulled the pin from a grenade with his teeth and threw it through the hatch. He stepped back and smiled at the techmarine
"All yours brother"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam flew towards the second devilfish and used his claws to tear open the top hatch to the troop compartment and throw the krak grenade inside. He lept off just as it went off, the screams inside letting him know he had killed the fire warriors. He jumped back on top of the devilfish and stuck his head in the compartment and looked around, all dead but certainly a mess they would have to clean up. He opened a vox channel to the rest of the team, *"Sir, all clear, the second Devilfish has been taken." *Just then a tau who had managed to hang on until now shot its side arm at him hitting him square in the face. He tumbled backwards as his helmet's systems got fried and went offline. *"Shit"* he muttered as he jumped back on the devilfish and reached inside to pull out the tau, *"For the Emperor."* he said to its terrified face before tearing its guts out.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica began to focus her power. She began to draw strength from the warp and the daemonic entity within her. Her muscles and body began to grow a bit. She could feel the power of the warp going through her body. In total it gave her an extra foot in height. The strength that she now possessed was greater then before and her body was able to now take more damage. She was now ready to attack the devilfish but the others had already done the job. She had spent too much time using her psychic powers. Yet one of them had captured a prisoner. She moved towards the prisoner and Leonidas. “I wish to interrogate the prisoner, if you guys don’t mind. Just give me ten minutes with him and I’ll have know everything about these xenos.” said Jessica who eyes were now glowing red due to the daemonic power going through her body.

((OOC: I rolled a 6 for my psychic power which is warp strength))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas looked at jessica and said "just make sure he can pilot that devilfish when you are finished" he pushed the pilot forward at her and used his jump pack to where amicus was, he landed hard and looked at his friend saying "that wasnt so hard now was it?".


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'If I am not being to rude may I ask that you land our Devilfish, I would like to clean it before we have to ride in it and I can even get up there, I may be an assassin but even I am not that good.'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled at Leonidas as he slipped off the devilfish handing the data slide back to the tech marine and opening the hatch and cooly shooting the frantic pilot in the head
He turned to Leonidas "not to difficult brother" he muttered before turning to the team assembling around the devilfish
" Who was responsible for the pilot of the first devilfish?'
He looked grimly round at the assembled team and saw the emerging figures
of *20 kroot sprinting from the woods towards them*.

*Slamming a new cartridge into his bolter he screamed to his team
"Form the line, shoot till your dry" *


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Bugger Shooting."

Setting as much of his available power through to the Servo Motors in his legs, Keither felt them warm up as electricity flooded through into his black carapace.

Aching in his bones from his long service in the Deathwatch disappeared as battle rush overtook him, and his senses heightened. The avian features of the advancing Kroot picked it out clear as can be. With a warcry to counter the growling and whistling of the aliens, he surged forward, Storm Bolter fire shredding the first of his opponents.

Not knowing if any Marines followed, the Terminator bellowed another warcry, solid slugs from the Kroot's spiked rifles studded into his force field, either stopping in mid air, or ricocheting off his nigh invulnerable armour. Within seconds he was upon the kroot as another was smashed into bloody ruin by the Bolters of his comrades.

Ducking the swing of a kroots weapon, he lashed out with the rim of his shield, the edge smashing into the neck of the kroot, crushing it's windpipe and spine, leaving it to die a painful and drawn out death. Following the blow round, his power spear lanced through the body of another, and stuck in the spleen of the one behind.

Suddenly, he sensed a descending blade, the flickering monomolecular edge of the sword showing that it was Imperial by nature, but held in the hands of a burly Kroot, larger and more battlescarred than the rest. That power weapon would cut through his armour, and he couldn't get his Storm Shield to block the downward attack in time. 

Dropping both his spear and shield, he lunged forward, his reflexes slowed by the immense armour, but still faster than the lithe xeno anticipated. The sword skittered along his forearm, blood spurting free as the muscle tore, but it was worth the pain to get his hand around the Shapers neck. With a savage twist, the alien fell lifeless in Keither's hands.

Instead of being dismayed at their leaders death, the remaining kroot lunged forward once again, trying to overwhelm him by weight of numbers.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas so the terminator and snarled "fool" before using his jump pack to jump at the group, his powersword flashed as it impaled on kroot in the head, a second tried to kill him and he ducked, rolling away from the blade and lifting his weapon up ito the kroots chest, he lefted his bolter and fired, killing another in a spray of blood and gore.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Immediately Ventron ran forward and unleashed his bolt pistol into the oncoming Kroot. The bullets slammed into the first Kroot but he did not drop, as he reached his foe a heavy axe was swung at his, but in his light assassin armour Ventron was too fast and quickly dodged the weapon before his arm blade sprang out and was plunged deep into the Kroot's throat.

Retracting his blade he ran forwards again and dropped a second enemy with a quick burst of his pistol. He then threw his Chakra at another foe and it lodged deep into it's body. But then as Ventron ran towards the enemy a powerful blow hit his legs and he fell to the floor. Before he could even attempt to get up the hands of a Kroot warrior wrapped around his throat and he was being choked. As the edges of his vision blurred Ventron pulled his Garrotte Wire out of his left wrist and reached behind his head. Activating the wire, a string energy wrapped around the wire and Ventron pulled behind his head and the wire slipped through the flesh and bone of the Kroot soldier. Ventron smiled satisfied when he fell the Kroot's grip slack around his neck and the soldiers head fall to the floor. He then fell to his knees panting for breathing, ignoring the fight going on around him.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael sprung from his hiding place adjacent to the Kroot attackers, Flame spitting from his Inferno-pistol, burning three Kroot, he ran towards the surviving kroot, swinging his power hammer, it collided with one of the beasts, crushing its skull.

"Finaly, a Fight!"

Mikeal activated the rapid cooling on his inferno-pistol and carged the rest of the Kroot

"For the Emperor!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Getting to the control panel Sanh quickly made the Tau ship land before leaping out and readying his Heavy Flamer. Annoyed that his fellow team mates were already in the thick of the fighting he chose not to spray them in fire and instead blasted open a Kroot's chest with his stormbolter.
"For the Omnissiah!" He yelled as another Kroot leapt at Sanh and he grabbed it about the body with his Servo-Arm and hurled it back into its comrades.
"Do you need help brother?" He called to Ventron just as one Servo-Arm caught the Kroot rifle of the next attacking xenos while the other smashed it in the face, causing it's entire skull to cave in. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica took out her pistol and fired a shoot at a Kroot. The shot had no effect as the Kroot jumped towards her. Yet these creatures were slower then her. She drew out her power sword and sliced the Kroot down, cutting its body in half. She moved towards the next Kroot grabbing it by the skull and crushing it quickly before moving to her next target. Deep inside her she could hear the daemon within her saying “Blood for the Blood God.”


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Gallus shot a koot in the chest with his Plasma pistol. "These creatures are called Kroot they excel in close combat so attempt to keep your distance, they also eat brains so i suggest you don't die." He shoot another kroot and drew his power sword parrying a swing from one of the kroot.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam lept at the oncoming kroot with a howl, his power claws in front of him. He hit the first kroot head on, impaling it in the chest, and rolled with it on the floor before springing up and leaping at another. The kroot were now fighting like maniacs against the inquisitorial team, but it didnt help them at all. A well placed shot knocked Liam over and lodged itself between the shoulder joint on his right arm, which now hung limp. He pulled out a frag grenade and tossed it at two kroot and yelled, "Grenade!"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus watched his team with some pride as the kroot fell back and a grenade blew tow kroot from their feet leaving them twitching in a death spasm upon the ground.  A kroot moved towards him and he blew its skull apart with his bolter.  The kroot lay dead upon the ground and he turned back to the devlifishes as his team consolidated in victory.

He turned to Jessica
"Did you get any information from the tau pilot?"
before speaking into the general vox.
"lets move to the devilfishes, we are already delayed. Another patrol will be here soon"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As Jessica saw the last of the Kroot run away she turned to Amicus who had ask her a question. "No sir, Tau seem to have very little warp presence, if any. For them to be controlled or get information using psychic powers would be nearly impossible even when using a daemonic powers. Yet I do believe that the old fashion way will still work. These Tau look like they will talk under engough pressure. Perhaps we should get the Inquisitor to get some information out of him. If it is a him." said Jessica as she then moved to the devil fish.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Ventron stumbled to his feet and staggered over to the nearest Devilfish. He sat down straight away and began breathing slowly, 'I am an assassin, this is definitely not want I am used to, Can we get going please? The longer we take the more chance there is that they will be back with reinforcements'


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

*Patience brother, it is a virtue is it not?* Kira speaks as he rises from his position in the gulley, surprised that the Kroot had stumbled upon his illusion so unexpectedly, and what more, were able to see through it. 'Interesting creatures... perhaps I'll have to inspect them closer... at another time.' The psyker warrior thought in silence as he approached the group. *"I do not know if the Kroot have a device to communiate our location with, but I managed to block such a distress call from the second devil fish. Seems the first pilot hadn't the chance to do much else but die."* Kira spoke in a low mechanical voice.

*"And our demonhost speaks the truth... I was no able to pierce the minds of the Tau, not for want of trying."* Kira said, *"But Brother Ventron does make sense, we shouldn't dally here."*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Retrieving his weapons from where they had fallen, Keither looked over to see Captain Leonidas look at him, then glance quickly away.

"Leonidas - fool, am I? We shall see who is the fool when you are unable to comprehend tactical decisions. Or do you not trust the rest of the team? It smacks of incompetency. Captain or no, we shall settle this later, just stay out of my reach until then, lest there be no need to challenge you later."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam casually walked inside the devilfish nearest him and situated himself. The team was beginning to fight itself and he would have no part. He began a slow prayer of guidence to the Emperor and his primarch The Khan.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(The devilfishes moved off together turning through the mountain passes and arcing back down into the forests curving paths. Their appears to be nothing moving. As yoiu emerge from the forests the bunkers emerge almost suddenly as the path rises. 

You can see fire warriors and crisis suits moving around like ants below however there is no radio communications and they seem not to have noticed you.

Remember the teams are
Devilfish 1:Vilhelm Solitaire Myself
Devilfish 2: Vaz, Dark Angel, Zond, Kage, Azeek, Benidem)

Amicus opened the vox
"Remember to keep a good distance between the two fishes. When we reach the first defence unleash hell boys. Remember no bickering we are a team and we have a job to do."
He opened a private link to Liam
"Our job is most important, we must keep the tech marine safe. He is vitally important to the mission."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas laughed at his friends words and opened a link to him "haha my friend me bicker? a chaplain would never do such a thing" he looked at the rest of his team and just hoped they were stronger than they looked.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Ooooh I've never been 'vitally important' before!:biggrin)

Sanh carefully piloted the Devilfish he was in. It had taken him a couple minutes to grasp the basic controls and he had decided to hook his Servo-arms directly into the mainframe so that he could control it even more smoothly.
"Well," he said cheerfully, "Things are going quite well aren't they. For a moment then I th-" His speech cut off as once again the glowing tube slid out of his head and all of his activities stopped. The Devilfish carried on for a moment. Then dropped. However it had only fallen three metres when suddenly the tube rolled back into his head and the ship righted itself automatically as the mental controls once again took precedence. "-ought we might have had trouble with those Kroot but it was easier than I expected." Carried on Sanh completely oblivious of what had just happened. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> (The devilfishes moved off together turning through the mountain passes and arcing back down into the forests curving paths. Their appears to be nothing moving. As yoiu emerge from the forests the bunkers emerge almost suddenly as the path rises.
> 
> You can see fire warriors and crisis suits moving around like ants below however there is no radio communications and they seem not to have noticed you.
> 
> ...


((OOC: How come I'm not listed on one of those teams?))


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

(( OOC: Lol necrosis, i think you would be in team two, a killing machinedoesnt need to be fiddling with AA guns, but down in the trenches ripping apart more Tau Fire warriors  ))

Mikeal walked over and sat down on one of the seats in the Devilfish, pushing a pair of legs out of his way. A small grin appeared on his face.

"Very messy, looks like a grenade went off in here."

He leaned back as he let his power hammer slide to the floor, taking out his infero-pistol and began cleaning the nossle.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam nodded as he got Amicus's orders, *"While I live no harm shall come to him brother, I say this with the Emperor as my witness."* The burly marine shifted his bulk and let his lightning claws out as he got ready to kill all before him, he started a litanie of hate under his breath as he readied his mind.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: sorry Necrosis as Azeek said you are in team 2)

Amicus nodded to Liam and responded
"Your words comfort me greatly."
He opened the vox
"Brother techmarine move us forward towards the air defences. Leonidas prepare to assault. Give us a good start but watch for any trouble. If we appear to have been spotted attack without delay. Good luck team we meet in the bunker"

Amicus felt the devilfish move forward and he waited for the shots to ring out. However their was only silence outside. He screamed into the Vox for Leonidas
"Lets go brothers give them hell!"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"it will be done my brother" said leonidas over the vox to amicus and began to move the devilfish forward at full speed, he sighted the bunker furthest to the left and said "get ready for imeadiate assault we will move down the trenches good hunting my brothers" over the vox to his squad, a few firewarriors began to point and stare at the devilfish as leonidas rammed it into the bunker.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Ventron has the first to stand up after the crash and walked towards the exit hatch at the back of the Devilfish. As he walked he heard a voice speaking an unknown language outside. He then loaded his Bolt Pistol and warned everyone of the enemies outside the Devilfish and tried to push open the hatch. 'Damn the bastards stuck' and with that Ventron placed more of his weight behind his next push, but the hatch still wouldn't open. Stepping back this time Ventron ran at the hatch and smashed his entire weight against the hatch, this time is opened and Ventron fell out of the hatch opening to the ground. He looked up in time to see a tau Fire Warrior squad with their guns aimed at him, the he began to move as the squad leader began to speak.

Ventron rolled as several blasts hit the ground where he lay just moments ago. He jumped to his feet and ran at the squad leader and as his arm blade revealed he jumped and stabbed the leader through the chest. Both the fire warrior and Ventron hit the ground and Ventron rolled so that he was under the tau using him as a shield. Ventron, still on the ground shot his Bolt Pistol at the nearest warrior who fell down dead. Next he slashed out with his arm blade again and another tau fell as the blade sliced through his lower leg. Ventron jumped back to his feet and as he raised his pistol once more, but before he could shoot his eyes were drawn to the roof of the crashed Devilfish where a XV81-Crisis Suit stood with its missile systems aimed at Ventron......


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"They have engaged, my guess is we have about five minutes max till they notice we arent friendlies either." Liam said on teh vox channel to Amicus and the techmarine.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica began to get up. She summoned the warp of the warp. It began to create an illusion around her. A producing a terrifying image of a person worst fears. She left the transports and quickly moved towards the Crisis suit who had it's missiles system aimed at Ventron and charged it. Seeing the illusion that Jessica had created made it to scared to even fire it's weapons. She quickly got to it stabbed it with her force weapon killing the target immediately.

((OOC: Rolled a 1 for Psychic powers: Terrify: Affects both friends and foes))


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Growling mechanically Kira held his head as he pushed out of the devilfish in time to see Jessica warp into one of the most abborent forms he ever saw. Raising his plasma pistol at the demonhost, Kira nearly struck the beast dead but managed to push past the illusion and see the woman beneath. *"I suggest you lose the disguise less you want one of us to turn upon you with righteous fury."* Kira barked before turning away from the figure barely able to control himself as he did so.

With his mind set to new things, Kira looked down the section of trench they had made for, and found it empty of enemy combatants, but that wouldn't be so for long. *"Let us move brothers less we lose the advantage of surprise and lose all momentum in this battle."* The warrior said before pushing ahead through the trench and around the corner before throwing himself back as a hail of pulse rifle fire riddles the area he was just in. *"Brothers! We have company!"* Kira yells as he blind fires around the corner.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: Good stuff guys in future crisis suits broadsides will not be auto kill. Post the attack and i will decide the results)

As the Librarian poked his head round the cornor the hail of pulse shots came from a group of fire warriors rushing up the corridor. They we followed by a group of 10 kroot. The fire warriors formed into ranksto provide covering fire as the kroot charged down the trench.


Amicus looked at Liam and carefully kicked open the hatch of the devilfish diving behind the nearest air defence. He saw the complex was in compete disarray as various tau troops sprinted towards the intruders. The smoking remains of a bunker lay infront of him and he smiled. He beckoned for Liam and muttered to the techmarine over the vox

" So how do you wish to take these things down brother techmarine"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas leapt out of the crashed devilfish, his jum- pack carried him a few metres and he shouted "through the trenches show these dogs how the imperiums finest do it!", he began to walk calmy into the trenches, he cut a fire warrior in half he was covered in blood as he beheaded another, he used his jump pack to jump another few metres, as he flew through the air his kicked a fire warrior in the face, there was a crunch as the xeno's head gave way.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh scowled when questioned about how to destroy the air defences.
"As much as I despise seeing the destruction of such grand machines I am in possession of a computer chip that, when inserted into computer system, will download a very efficient virus. It can also travel by the transmissions that they constantly send to one another so after it is downloaded into the first air defence the others will also become infected within the next 10-20 minutes. Alternatively we could give the virus to this devilfish's computer and then somehow open up a link with one of the orbital defences until it spreads. The only downside of the second path is that it might send the ship crashing to earth. . ."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam lept out of the devilfish after Amicus and listened to the techmarine,* "Brother, after you have loaded the chip into the first air defence turret you do not need to be there with it do you? It would be much safer if we could just upload it and let it work itself."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus nodded
"I agree however I wish to destroy the power source as well, in case your virus chip does not affect the tau machinery. Though i trust your judgement brother techmarine. Once we have blown up the power source we will attack the bunker from the opposite side"

"Do you have an objection brother techmarine"


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal quickly put his Inferno-pistol back togther and grabb his power hammer, running out of the Devilfish, he raised his weapons, lettting out a burst of fire, he jumped into the nearest trench and swung his hammer, crushing a fire warrior.

"Lets get movig shall we?"

he began to slog the trenches, alternatin between pistol and hammer.

((OOC: sorry for quick reply, im in a hurry, more indepth post later i hope))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

As the team assembled within the trench having dispatched of the fire warriors the kroot turned the corner. As the team charged forward to engage the 10 charging kroot 2 bolts of light flew past the left ear of Leonidas. 2 crisis suits appeared over the lip of the trench and the team found themselves caught in the middle


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas spun around to face the crisis suits he laughed like a maniac and said "these are mine take the kroot!" he used his jump pack to skip the space between him and the crisis suits, he landed in front of one and it began to fire at him, he rolled forward and swung his powersword, the crisis suit fell as its legs were seperated, he turned to the second one as it fired......


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(You weren't listening when it was said that Crisis suits wouldn't be easy kills were you DA?)

Watching the crisis suit fall to the side from the meager amount of damage inflicted to it's legs, Kira barely had time to call out as it's pilot leveled the large suit's plasma rifle and fired point blank at Leonidas, just as the Kroot fell upon all within the trenches, hacking mostly ineffectual against the power armored super soldiers of the Imperium of man, but managing a lucky strike here and there.

One such strike struck something critical in Kira's helmet, just as the warrior called out to his brother in arms. "Leonidas watch out!" The Libriarian's normally mechanical voice replaced with an all too human voice, yet one perhaps not nearly as masculine as one would expect from an adeptus astartes.

(I hope no one minds me dictating the "opening" of the melee withn the trenches.)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I trust your judgement sir." Sanh said to Amicus over the vox before he carefully adjusted the controls of the Devilfish. He was a good pilot but he could only learn so much in such a small time and was beginning to get nervous that regular Tau sky patrols might notice the bumpy flight of the Devilfish. . .


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*An update guys*
The end is near so to all that are still interested please post whenever you can
Btw Kage thats fine dictate away

*Solitaire and vilhelm*

You reach the air defences safely and set about downloading the virus
However as you do so their is a shout and a bolt of pulse energy clips of one of your servo arms
Vilhelm you hear the techmarines shout 
1 of the wire warriors has spotted him and he is shouting for help
you realsie you will have to silence him
Amicus is unaware of these events as he is busy placing the melta packs on the power supply.

*All others*
Your being attacked by kroot and crisis enjoy


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica charged towards the nearby Kroot. Her appearance returned back to normal. Just as she got close to them she began to focus on her psychic powers. She let out a blast that made the blood of some of the nearby Kroot boil causing to them to die a horrible death. She swung her power sword at a nearby Kroot who attempted to block it with it's close combat weapon. Yet it was shattered by Jessica brute force. The power sword continued to go down cutting the Kroot in half. Just then Jessica felt a sharp pain in her back. She quickly jump away and saw that a Kroot had hit her back with a weapon. She began to breathe hard but continued the assault.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas was thrown back a few feet as the crisis suit hit him point blank in the chest, he landed hard and snarled in pain, he laughed like a crazed man and used his jump pack to lift himself up and said mockingly "for the greater good" he began to recite the book of fury as he used his jump pack to leap a few metres, his powersword flashed as the crisis suit opened fire..........


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam turned to see the fire warrior who had shot the techmarine move to sound the alarm, without a moments pause he lit up his jump pack and hurtled toward the fire warrior. The force with which he hit him was so enormous Liam didnt really need to use his power claws, his body had pulped the tau's insides. Before he could even register anything else he quickly picked up the body and rocketed backwards so no one would see it. He then shot up to a piece of a building that stuck out horizontally and sat there watching, he opened a vox to Amicus and Sanh,* "Brothers hurry we will not escape notice for much longer."*


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

As the Firewariors join the fray, their well aimed fire pocking power armor left and right, the Kroot press even harder having already pinned one astarte beneath their combined mass... or so they thought.

As the remainder of the Kroot surge forward, those that had pinned Kira work frantically to open the warrior's armor, but only succede in removing his helmet and angering the librarian beyond beleif. Roaring as he surged upwards carrying the surprised Kroot with him, Kira batters their frail bodies against the walls of the trench, removing them like so many oversized ticks. With force sword in hand, Kira falls upon the Kroot with the furiocity of a Khornate Berserker ripping many apart with his will alone.

And as Kira looks up from the slaughter around 'him', the once silent warrior watches as Leonidas falls upon the damaged crisis suit, pinning it with his sword killing the pilot within, but leaving himself exposed to the second.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: Guys im trying to keep this thread alive, ill gage the response to this post and if its poor then i'll close the thread)

Amicus packed the last of the melta packs into the power supply and bellowed over the vox
"is the virus downloaded brother techmarine"
He muttered over the vox to the rest of the team
"Hurry leonidas, we need to make it to the central bunker"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Whoops I forgot this thread existed...))

Sanh licked his lips and started to quietly and quickly mutter a prayer to the Machine God. He had gone through as many of the procedures as he could yet there was still the final conundrum. He had to insert the computer chip holding the virus at the exact moment the security checks blip every few seconds. Even if he failed however the virus should still be downloaded, the downside being the enemy would be instantly aware of their location. Carefully he finished his prayer and held his breath before quickly sliding the chip into the machinery. . .


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

(( Heh, been backing up my comp, hench why i havent posted, but im back now!))

Mikeal Swung his Powerhammer into a Fire warrior with a loud crack. He shot a burst from his Inferno-Pistol at an oncoming kroot then looked over the trenchline to see the Crisis suits. he saw one fall by the Space Marine's hand.

Mikeal climbed out of the trench and raised his hammer and swung at one of the Crisis suits joints, while firing a burst from his inferno-pistol at the other, hoping to catch any vital parts aflame.

(( I know you said you where going to gage the outcome of the crisis suits, and i don't intend to go againts your wishes.))


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Ventron quickly recovered from his close call with the crisis suit and stabbed his blade deep into the chest of one of the fire warriors. Before the other warriors could even aim at Ventron he was at the next warrior and slashing down once more while simultaneously firing his pistol at another warrior. Ventron had quickly dispatched what remained of the original squad and charged towards the kroot...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Here is an update, sorry it took so long*
*Solitaire *the virus downloads successfully however you have been so engaged you have not noticed the kroot that have been advancing on u. You feel a rifle crash against your back, kcocking you forwards.

*Azeek*
The inferno pistol blasts the head off the crisis suits however ur smile turns to a grimace as you see a hammerhead aim its barrel to the sky and launch a blast of debris over you and your remaining comrades. The force of the blast knocks you back into the trench, though you are not injured you are shaken by what you have seen. You are even more shaken by the kroot that jump over the lip of the trench

*Dark angel*
The crisis and kroot are dead and the fire wariors and a few kroot break ranks and sprint after them round a cornor in the trench. Yourself and *Zond* pursue them through the trench and you see the central bunker loom ahead. In your haste to reach the objective you fail to notice a ripple in the air. 5 stealth suits appear behind you and you feel bullets thud into your armour . One pierces it and you feel pain flood your senses. The danger increases as the fleeing kroot turn and charge towards you.
*Zond*
You are slightly more alert to the danger with your assassins senses kicking in and forcing you to flatten yourself to the ground.

*Kage*
You see Leonidas and Ventron rushing away and cursing their impetuousness you follow more carefully. You see their plight and realise that only you can help them


*Vilhelm*
Though you have dealt with the danger of the fire warrior your attack did not go unnotticed. High in the mountains the vespid saw your attack. They swoop down upon you and a blast of energy explodes by your feet whilst another blows off your shoulder plate throwing you backwards. Dazed you raise yourself to your feet as 3 vespid swoop upon you.
*Necrosis*
You are hit by the hammerheads blast however you recover quickly. Staggering to your feet you see the kroot attack azeek and you desperately rush to his aid.
*Vaz and Benidem*
If you come back you have merely been knocked to the ground by the blast of the hammerhead.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

With no time to retrieve the helmet, Kira surges forward howling with all three lungs as the shapes of five stealth suits are made even clearer by the librarian's preternatural sight. Whipping the force sword in a wide arc, Kira catches four of the five with one blow, before lunging at the fifth to tear the armored xeno apart with gauntleted hands enhanced by warp strength.

When Kira's eyes next closed and opened, the silent warrior grew even more quiet at the damage wrought. Bringing a gauntleted hand up to broken lips, Kira tasted the blood of the Tau shas'ui and learned his story one memory at a time. 

Climbing off the alien's corpse, Kira looks to Leonidas and Ventron, speaking with that thrice damned voice, "What are you two waiting for? They only out number us seven to one." Kira speaks, striding forward and between the two astartes. 'No chance in keeping the secret now...' Kira thought to herself as she starred down the kroot with her own cold calculating eyes. 'But I wonder if they will...'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

leonidas was injured and knew this would proaly be his last mission in service of the god emperor but he knew if he was going out he would take a thousand xeno scum with him, he laughed at the librarians words and said "scared are you?" as he drew his sword and used his jump pack too lift himself into the air, he unclipped his bolter and aimed it at a kroot, he sqeeuzed the trigger and it ripped backwards in a welter of blood and gore, as he fell back down too earth a round struck his hand and he dropped the bolter, he landed and then leapt into the kroot, two of them were revealed as he took them both too the ground, he stabbed his powersword through ones head but as he was about too kill the other he was kicked in the ribs by a third, he swipped his powersword and cut off its leg, the remaining one looked at him as he rammed his powersword through it.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'You should be more careful Brother, and as for those things, how do they except their technology could have caught me out, I am an assassin, I need no technology to become invisible'. Ventron then threw his Chakra into an oncoming kroot before charging


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Liam got up in a daze and turned to face the Vespid flying toward him. His power claws hummed to life and he roared in defiance as he activated his jump pack and raced to meet them mid-flight.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica quickly got back to her feet. Seeing the Kroot charge at the Inquisitor. She rush to help out the Inquisitor. She focus on her psychic power and her blood began to flow with the power of the warp. She could feel it making her stronger and tougher. Yet using this psychic attack caused her to move a bit slower. As she got up to the first Kroot she swung her force weapon and cut the kroot in half. Another Kroot jumped at her and hit her in the chest. As her chest let out a bit of blood she back handed the Kroot causing it snap it's neck. Yet she soon found herself surrounded by Kroot.

((OOC: rolled a 6 which is warp strenght followed by another 6. Thus I have toughness 7 and strenght 9))


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal raised his hands to block the kroots attack before it was killed by the Daemonhost. He looked as she took down more of the Xenos. Seeing as she became overwhelmed he picked up his Inferno-Pistol and shot off a burst from it, burning one kroot to death and another caught on fire, fleeing in terror. He picked up his Power hammer and swung an another Kroot. hitting it in the side, crushing whatever it may have for bones. He looked into Jessica's eyes before turning back, charging the remaining kroot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

His mindless slaughter of the Kroot had been so Rhythmical, Keither hadn't realised that the fighting had progressed so much.

Hefting his shield once more, he bounded back into the Melee, seeing Leonidas fall, yet take down several more. He looked unsteady on his feet, forgetting any grievances the Terminator had with the brash captain, he charged down two of the Avian xenos flanking him, not even bothering to swing, just using his weight to crush the life from them.

The Silver arm denoting he was in the Deathwatch was coated in a foul Cerulean, the alien blood staining the purity of the Emperor. Smashing his Power Lance forward once more, it punctured the chest of a Crisis Suit, dropping out from a circling Manta. Ducking behind the shield, he felt the backwash of the Fusion Blaster petre out around the Storm Shield. Hearing the whine of servo's and the ticking of a tracking device, he realised he needed to move fast - a line of tracers from a Burst Cannon smashed into his right shoulder, the supersonic rounds piercing the Terminator Armour, and slashing through a Tendon.

Out of the chaos of battle, the one thing he noticed was the round that had pierced the front of his armour had hit the back of his armour, yet had failed to pentrate it, so was rolling around loose in his armour. Fighting back laughter at the absurdity of it, he quickly closed the distance between the Crisis and himself.

Mentally sending all power to the Servo's in his legs, he powered up, a huge leap, taking him above the height of the brawl. Lashing out with one of his legs he felt a skull cave in as he stepped on it for more height.

Time and Space seemed to stand still, as he drew level with the Robotic Eye of the Crisis. One big deep breath, then with the force of momentum, his weight carried him into the face piece of the crisis, Lance, Armour and all.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sorry guys IB exams are getting me down... so things are a bit slow right now
*Kage, Vaz Dark Angel and Zond, Azeek and Necrosis*
Though you have slashed through your enemies you are still some distance from the bunker. You call for Azeek and Necrosis to join you and as the entrance is at the end of the trench and you begin to move forward. Suddenly 3 red lights appears on the chests of DA Vaz and Kage. The word markerlights emerge on ur lips and two bursts of energy slam into the librarians chest whilst one richoches of Vaz's armour. A second later you see two missiles moving towards you
You flatten yourself against the wall and the seekers fly over your head smashing into the wall of the trench. The wall explode outwards knocking you to the ground. As you turn you see that your retreat is blocked as enemies flood the trench. You hear the screams of Azeek and necrosis as they rushed to join you and were thrown back by the blast. 

The wall is impossile to shift I repeat the wall is impossible to shift

*DA Kage Vaz and Zond* you are under fire and have to move quickly.A second set of rail rifle blasts knock you back to the ground and you know you cant face this fire much longer. You have to do something but cant discern where the fire is coming from. Hint hint sniper drones and pathfinders

*Azeek and Necrosis *you are thrown backward by the blast. You realise you have to reach the bunker when you here Vilhelm's cry of distress. You look over the lip of the trench and see him tangling with 3 vespids. You have to decide wether to join forces with him or attempt to reach the bunker and leave him to his fate. 
*
Vilhelm* though you slash the first vepid into pieces the second knocks you to the ground
You see the third line up a shot with his neutron blaster and you roll away from the blast. You realise the second blast will kill you as he swoops down.
Suddenly from nowhere Amicus swoops knocking the vespid away. The third vespid slams u across the face with his blaster and u scramble to your feet dazed yet desperate as you see Amicus fall from the air smoke emerging from his jump pack and the second vespid reaching for his throat. you have to act quickly.....


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Thrown to the ground by fire of the enemy, but spared the fate of so many before her, Kage struggles to rise to her feet only to come under fire from an unknown direction. 'By the Emperor...' She thinks, her mind races as she throws up a quick psykic shield over herself and those beside her. "We must move..." Kage breaths in through her teeth as she feels her side rebel against her, 'Another wound in your service...' She groans as she pins herself to the wall and looks for an exit.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As Jessica got up she saw Liam being attack by several Vespids. She looked at the bunker, she could probably make it. Yet would she sacrifice her teammates to do it? Something inside of her yelled at her to go for the bunker. Yet if she did she would be a coward and not better then the daemon within her. She headed towards one of the Vespids attacking Liam. She began to channel her psychic power and time itself began to slow down. The Vespid turned around as it heard something coming towards only to be slash in half by Jessica attack. She then moved to assist Liam.

((OOC: Feel free to use my character to help you in your attacks))


----------

